
We tried NPM and found Yarn to be better - kt9
http://www.blog.distelli.com/single-post/2016/12/14/Why-we-switched-from-NPM-to-Yarn
======
kt9
tl:dr

NPM downloads and installs dependencies in a manner that can be inconsistent.
Yarn is better about handling dependencies and is also faster.

